# Big Breasts and Nursing Tanks



## kbond (Apr 29, 2008)

So, I've looked at the Glamourmom and Bravado tanks and really feel like they just won't work if you happen to be large breasted. (I'm currently rocking an I cup.) So, do they work and I need to set aside my doubts. Or, what works better?


----------



## jumpincholla (Feb 23, 2005)

I have the glamourmom one...I use it when I'm home or need something that's more comfortable. You don't get much support...and you do get an amazing uni-boob! Not the most attractive...but comfortable. I'm a G right now and in the XXL.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jumpincholla* 
I have the glamourmom one...I use it when I'm home or need something that's more comfortable. You don't get much support...and you do get an amazing uni-boob! Not the most attractive...but comfortable. I'm a G right now and in the XXL.









: I have a Target one though.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm loven my Target tanks. I figure if I am gonna have a uniboob, I'm not gonna spend a lot $$ on it. Target tank works for me. Its more comfortable than Motherhood, I practically live in them and I spend the $ I saved on a better supportive bra that I wear when I need to have the look of two separate boobs.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm an H and I've had the best luck with the Target tanks. The other brands were worthless (and expensive). Granted, nothing is going to look "good" but at least I was mostly covered (bought an XL).


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

I love my Glamourmom tanks. I'm a DDD (which I consider to be large) and am wearing an XL. I think they're more supportive than any other nursing tank I've tried yet.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaated Glammormom tanks (ordered 'em, tried 'em, returned 'em). I have a couple Bravado tanks that I live in, and like ok, but don't particularly love. Unaboob galore, but comfy, and I like the full breast access, and they do come up to slightly larger sizes than the others (I have a 40 F/G, though they have up to 44 F/Gs now I think).

Never tried the Target kind.


----------



## strellamama (Jun 21, 2007)

another vote for the target tanks!
i baught two of the GM ones and they were absolutely terrible;no support and no way could i undo them with one hand.

oh yeah and the target ones are less than $20









*jo


----------



## kbond (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds like a trip to Target is in my future.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Can anyone tell me where the nursing tanks are in Target?
I have yet to find any. Either my local store doesn't carry them or I'm just looking in the wrong section.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I got mine online pumpkin.

I'm a 42ish H(I J K LMNO P... Q R S), and I use Target tanks. They're what I use for a bra. It's really pushing it, but it's the best thing and most economical I can come up with. Uniboob, but whatcha gonna do. If they're gonna be this big I might as well push them together for the cleavage factor, right? Otherwise they're on their own continents practically.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

H/I cup, and I have never had success with any nursing tanks. I hate the uniboob though, so I wont deal with having one. I bought a good nursing bra, and wear a bella band when I am going out of the house so I can nurse and keep the belly covered.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm a 34H and haven't found any nursing tank that I like well enough to wear in public. I don't like the uniboob look or feel. I like them lifted and separated or I just feel frumpy. I've tried the Target ones, Glamourmom, and Bravado. Bravado was the worst and least comfy for me. The Target and Glamourmom ones seem awfully similar to me, except my GM is longer.

I make homemade nursing tanks by cutting nipple holes out of regular tanks. I like the Old Navy tanks, because they come in every color, are cheap and they're long and snug fitting. I pair them over a good fitting nursing bra and under any shirt year round. Works great and is more supportive than a true nursing tank.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

When is a SAHM going to realize they can make a fortune off of this concept that women with big boobs need support and not a uniboob and go ahead and make this product already! I cannot believe it has not been done already, if I was craftier I would do it!


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkmoro311* 
When is a SAHM going to realize they can make a fortune off of this concept that women with big boobs need support and not a uniboob and go ahead and make this product already! I cannot believe it has not been done already, if I was craftier I would do it!

Amen to that!


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkin* 
Can anyone tell me where the nursing tanks are in Target?
I have yet to find any. Either my local store doesn't carry them or I'm just looking in the wrong section.

At my store they are in the bra section. They did have them on a whole section by them selfs but then moved them to an end cap. They are kind of hidden and you really need to look for them.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkin* 
Can anyone tell me where the nursing tanks are in Target?
I have yet to find any. Either my local store doesn't carry them or I'm just looking in the wrong section.

I've found them in the bra/panty section but usually there's one tiny area w/ nursing bras and tanks. You really have to look for it.

They do have them online though.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkmoro311* 
When is a SAHM going to realize they can make a fortune off of this concept that women with big boobs need support and not a uniboob and go ahead and make this product already! I cannot believe it has not been done already, if I was craftier I would do it!

It would have to be custom leather with snap-off nipple plates.







What else would support?


----------

